# Vincent Price – Caedmon Spooky Story albums (1970’s)



## RCIAG

Those are awesome! I can't listen now but I will!! THANKS!!

I'm a little older so my first memories are the old Corman films that got run on Saturday afternoons & on our local horror movie show, Creature Feature, on Saturday nights.

Did you know that Vincent Price was an art Buyer for Sears? Price was an art collector, he really wanted to be an artist but that wasn't in his cards, so in the 60s he started traveling & buying up orginal pieces from major artists that were sold at Sears.

Everything from Chagall, Dali, Whistler, Picasso, & on & on. Big pieces, small drawings, sculpture, he bought it & Sears sold it in prices ranging from $10 to several thousand. 

Yes kids, once upon a time, you could walk into Sears & buy a Picasso & it was all thanks to Vincent Price.

I never knew this until I read a bio by his daughter.

http://www.searsarchives.com/history/art/index.htm

Here's the bio, if you're even a casual fan, it's a great read & it's not clouded by the fact that he was her dad. She doesn't pull any punches.

Amazon.com: Vincent Price: A Daughter's Biography (9780312267896): Victoria Price: Books

He was also a gourmet cook that put out several cookbooks. They're readily available on Ebay & not very expensive.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I love the Corman films (though I didn't see them until about 10 years ago). I watch 2 or 3 every Halloween. And House of Wax is delightful. Just seems like he was a fascinating fellow.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Thanks for the review! I've listened to some of those stories, but never the whole records - now I want to hear the rest of them.

And RCIAG, that is fascinating, about his job - I love the idea of going down to Sears and buying a drill and a Dali painting.

The cookbooks, though, I don't know - I'd be afraid that he would sneak in something toxic!


----------

